# [ES 6.0 2007] Pearl 3.3 defekt!!!!!!!!!



## Damistam (17. Mai 2007)

Sers Leute,

Wie das Thema schon verkündet glaube ich das mein Pearl 3.3 kaputt 

Vorgeschichte:
War heut mit meinem Vater aufm Weißen Stein kleine Tour fahren(30km - davon jeweils 10km am Berg). Okay soweit nix aufregendes... mein Dämpfer schon gedacht "ja isn bissl weich aber des klappt schon....", dann mit Lockout den Berg hochgestrampelt. ABer auf der trail beim hochfahrn hab ich schon gedacht "der Dömpfer schlägt fast durch"... oben angekommen hab ich dann einen netten Franzosen getroffen der auch ein Canyon hatte (Canyon ESX 6.0 2006). Der hat dann auch noch zu mir gemeint "mmhh dein Dämpfer is ja fast ganz unten wenn de drauf hockst.... ich hab Pumpe dabei....lass mich mal kurz dran" Ergebniss bin mit 2 bar gefahrn obwohl ich vor ner Woche 6 bar drauf hatte  
--> dann bin ich die Trails runter geheizt --- Folge zu Hause: widda nur 2 bar auf meinem Dämpfer 


So jetzt bin ich verwirrt, da das mein 1. Fully is 
Vorallem für des Bike war des die 4. "Tour"!!!!!

Also heisst des jetzt für mich das der kaputt is und ich ihn zu Canyon schicken muss?!?!


Thx for Help

Gruß und Gute Fahrt 

DaMistaM


----------



## unchained (17. Mai 2007)

ich hab da sgefühl die pearls werden in letzter zeit mit besonderer sorgfalt zusammengefrickelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (17. Mai 2007)

Genau das heißt es. Habe dasselbe Problem wie du. Der User Imperial übrigens auch. Er hat seinen Dämpfer eingeschickt, nach drei Wochen wieder bekommen mit dem Vermerk das alles in Ordnung sei. Nun ist er wohl wieder kaputt (siehe Federungs-Forum). Ich habe meinen vergangene Woche Dienstag eingeschickt. Morgen wird er wohl begutachtet und ggf. repariert. Der Canyon-Mensch meinte, dass es daran liegen könnte das ich den Dämpfer mit zu wenig Druck gefahren bin (5 bar bei 77kg) und die Dichtungen geplatzt sind , ausserdem kam er mir dann noch mit den Nebeneffekten beim Pumpen und dass da auch Luft verloren gehen kann. Komischerweise ist der Defekt aufgetreten nachdem ich den Dämpfer auf mein Körpergewicht eingestellt habe, d.h. Rebound und Floodgate justiert. Bin auch nicht der Einzige dem es so widerfahren ist.

Da musst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen .


----------



## Jrsd (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Die müssen echt ein Problem bei RS haben. Ich bin sicher, dass ich dir 6 bar rein gepumpt habe. Aber als du da drauf wieder gesessen bist, muss ich sagen, dass ich wieder gedacht habe "Huh, dass sieht aber wie sehr viel Sag aus... Ich habe nicht gedacht, dass etwas falsch sein könnte, da ich mit 90kg+ auch nur mit 6bar fahre (und du hast gesehen wie).
Ich weiß nicht wie viele Leute betroffen sind, aber wenn das in dem Forum so wenige sind, ich verstehe nicht warum Canyon den nicht einfach umtauschen.

Sorry für meinen schlechtem Deutsch,
Der Nette Franzose


----------



## Damistam (18. Mai 2007)

Verdammt 

Da stimm ich dir zu Jrsd die müssen echt nen Problem haben

Vorallem hab ich in einer Woche Ferien und ich wollte da fahren gehen 
und bei der momentanen Lage bei canyon dauert des wahrscheinlich auch noch ewig bis der widda da is       

Mann oh Mann

DamistaM

@Jrsd: Ich hab alles verstanden, also brauchste dich net für dein Deutsch zu entschuldigen


----------



## xysiu33 (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

und ich dachte, nur FOX hat Probleme mit den Dämpfern (gehabt) ....

Sollten die Teile tatsächlich kaputt sein - wonach es aussieht - dann nichts wie ab zu Canyon. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Luis72 (18. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Der Canyon-Mensch meinte, dass es daran liegen könnte das ich den Dämpfer mit zu wenig Druck gefahren bin (5 bar bei 77kg) und die Dichtungen geplatzt sind , QUOTE]
> 
> Hallo ashtray, wie ist das gemeint mit zu wenig Druck bei 5 bar?
> Meine bessere Hälfte fährt nur mit 3 bar - muss sie dann auch mit Defekten rechnen, oder war das ironisch gemeint?
> ...


----------



## cos75 (18. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Der Canyon-Mensch meinte, dass es daran liegen könnte das ich den Dämpfer mit zu wenig Druck gefahren bin (5 bar bei 77kg) und die Dichtungen geplatzt sind ,


Wie soll etwas platzen bei zu wenig Druck ?  Ich fahr seit über 1 Jahr den Pearl mit 4,8 Bar und hab noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Damistam (18. Mai 2007)

Warum nur ich warum nur 

dann schick ich ihn mal auf dei Reise 

hoff mal das es net zu lange dauert!

Gruß damistaM

Und GENAU HEUTE IST WIDDA GEILES WETTER------ ICH KÖNNT KOTZEN


----------



## ashtray (18. Mai 2007)

Luis72 schrieb:


> ashtray schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Canyon-Mensch meinte, dass es daran liegen könnte das ich den Dämpfer mit zu wenig Druck gefahren bin (5 bar bei 77kg) und die Dichtungen geplatzt sind , QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Damistam (18. Mai 2007)

Also wenn des Bike steht verliert der Dämpfer keine Luft  

Mach heut nochmal nen testritt und schau ob der widda luft verliert oder ob des gestern einfach nur hexerei war und wenn ja geht er morgen mit der Post raus

Gruß

DamistaM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (18. Mai 2007)

Pump den Dämpfer mal auf und Feder das Bike von Hand ein paar mal ein. Bei mir hat man den Luftverlust durch ständiges rumgefurze des Dämpfers gehört.


----------



## Damistam (18. Mai 2007)

also "rumfurzen" tut er nicht 
Aber des komische ist...heute vor der Tour hab ich ihn aufgepumpt auf 6 bar, als ich dann n Stückl trail hochgefahrn bin und den Dämpfer auf ganz auf gestellt habe hat er wider 3 bar veloren...un des warn net mal 500m trail.

Oben hab ich dann Luft draufgepumpt und floodgate etc.eingestellt und den blauen Hebel in die Mitte gestellt. Als ich unten angekommem war hab ich den Luftdrucküberprüft und da hat er nichts verloren 

WIso is des so das wenn er ganz offen is Luft verliert und wenn ichn in die Mitte stell alles wunderbar funst?!?!? 

Gruß 

DaMistaM


----------



## ashtray (18. Mai 2007)

Es hängt irgendwie mit der Einstellung des Dämpfers zusammen. Wie gesagt, der Luftverlust trat bei mir, wie auch bei einem anderen User hier direkt nach der Justierung des Floodgates bzw. des Rebounds ein.


----------



## sn87 (18. Mai 2007)

Naja, ihr fahrt aber alle mit verdammt wenig Druck .. ich mit meinen 58kg Fliegengewicht fahr mit bissl über 5bar. Luftverlust hab ich bis jetzt keinen *auf Holz klopf*. Wenn ich im Stand einfedern lasse, dann furzt auch nix. Wenn ich mit 3.5bar des mache, dann schon. Meiner Meinung nach liegts am falschen Luftdruck..


----------



## ashtray (18. Mai 2007)

Also bei 8,5 bar hat meiner auch rumgefurzt. Ich hab schon mehrere Varianten ausprobiert.


----------



## ImpeRiaL (19. Mai 2007)

Ich werd aus den ganzen Sachen nicht schlau. Das Problem löst sich einfach nicht. Hab jetzt mal ganze 10! Bar eingepumpt. Mal sehen, wies morgen aussieht. Wird sicher wieder auf 3-5 runtergehen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich nen SAG von guten 70% habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scapin (19. Mai 2007)

Also ich fahr den Pearl mit ziemlich genau 5bar bei 98kg Körpergewicht im Helius. Hab knapp 30% des Hubs Sag. Und noch nie Luftverlust. Muss ihn nichtmal nachpumpen. Glaube schon, dass ihr eine Serie erwischt habt, die mit Qualitätsproblemen zu kämpfen hat.
Schon eigenartige Aussagen von Canyon. Würde da schon auf eine einwandfreie Reparatur bestehen oder einen Wechsel des Dämpfers. Problematisch - aber besser wäre persönlich vorzusprechen. Ist m.E. nach immer besser. Lasst euch aber nicht mit solchen Aussagen (zu wenig Luftdruck, platzende Dichtungen oder ähnliches) abspeisen.
Scapin


----------



## rumblefish (21. Mai 2007)

Moinsen,

sag mal wie Du den Druckverlust feststellst. 

Du pumpst den Dämpfer auf 6 bar (bei 90 kg ?? - ok, anderes Thema) auf und schraubst die Pumpe ab, gelle ?.

Dann fährst Du und schraubst die Pumpe wieder drauf und es ist weniger drin ?. 

Ist das so in etwa richtig ?. 

Wenn das so sein sollte dann mach Dir keine Sorgen. Beim aufschrauben der Pumpe entweicht Druck vom Dämpfer in den Schlauch der Pumpe. Das Thema ist uralt und jedes Jahr immer wieder gern gesehen 

Guckst Du vielleicht auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3681760#post3681760


----------



## ashtray (21. Mai 2007)

So, hab die Werkstatt-Menschen heute angerufen. Obwohl mir letzte Woche zugesagt wurde, dass mein Dämpfer am Freitag repariert werden würde, ist dem natürlich nicht so geschehen. Danke Canyon!


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2007)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Dann fährst Du und schraubst die Pumpe wieder drauf und es ist weniger drin ?.


Aber man verliert da doch nicht 4 Bar...


----------



## rumblefish (21. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Aber man verliert da doch nicht 4 Bar...



Beim Pearl weiss ich nicht genau wieviel. In der SPV Kammer vom Manitou ist das  Realistisch.

Am besten probieren: Auf 6 Bar aufpumpen, Pumpe abschrauben, Pumpe aufschrauben, sehen was die dann anzeigt.


----------



## Jrsd (21. Mai 2007)

hallo Rumblefish,

wenn ich mich gut erinnere, Damistam wiegt ca. 75kg. Ich bin der, der 90kg wiegt, und habe dabei knapp 30% sag.
Bevor ich seinem Pearl hoch gepumpt habe, sah sein Bike so aus, als ob der durchschlägt beim drauf sitzen. Nachdem ich den druck zu 6bar (vom 2) erhöht hatte, habe ich nicht richtig aufgepasst wie der Sag war (wir sind einfach so los gefahren). Wie ich früher gesagt habe,  trotz den 6 bar, sah dass wie verdammt viel Sag aus, aber ich könnte einfach es nicht glauben, da ich auch mit diesem Druck fahre.
Die Ausrede von Canyon finde ich ein bisschen gemein, da die Schuld ganz locker Richtung Kunde geschoben wird. Im RS Handbuch, steht ja eine maximale Druck Grenze, aber kein minimaler Druckwert. Da steht auch, dass man mit dem Bike Hersteller diskutieren soll, was für den Bike passen soll. Meine Meinung nach, soll man einfach es so einstellen, dass das Ding nicht durchschlägt beim fahren.
Wenn Canyon meint, dass alle Leute mit einer bestimmte mindest Druck fahren sollen, dann habe ich das im "Handbuch" voll verpasst...


----------



## rumblefish (21. Mai 2007)

Servus Jrsd,

kann ja auch gut sein das der Dämpfer tatsächlich defekt ist. Wir haben jedes Jahr ein paar Jungs hier am Start die erstmal schreien das die Dämpfer defekt ist, weil einfach keinen Plan  .

Dann schaut doch einfach nach wieviel Sag der Dämpfer vor und nach der Ausfahrt hat. Wenn sich da was ändert, ist halt der Dämpfer im A....

 Rumble


----------



## Deichkind (21. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Warum nur ich warum nur
> 
> dann schick ich ihn mal auf dei Reise
> 
> ...



Laß dir von Canyon einen Austausch-Dämpfer schicken. Ist zwar nur ein ganz einfacher Stahlfeder-Dämpfer, aber du kannst jedenfalls fahren!


----------



## ashtray (21. Mai 2007)

Vorausgesetzt, das ein Ersatzdämpfer vorhanden ist und nicht aller verliehen sind.


----------



## GT_Frodo (21. Mai 2007)

Druckverlust hatte mein 3.3 dämpfer letztes jahr aber auch.
Druckverlust durch eine woche stehen ca. 70% (am Sag gemerkt und auch nach pumpenfehler rausgerechnet. der pumpenfehler ist bei meiner ca. 0.5Bar). Canyon hat dann erst ein neues ventil eingesetzt, nichts gebracht, dämpfer eingeschickt und nach 6 wochen funktionierenden gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2007)

Rockshox wandelt auf Fox' Spuren...


----------



## ashtray (21. Mai 2007)

So, der nette Herr von der Werkstatt rief gerade an. Der Dämpfer ist wohl n Totalschaden und muss zu Sportimport eingeschickt werden. Muss ich mich jetzt ins Wartezimmer einreihen oder gibt es für solche Fälle was gesondertes wie die Telefonseelsorge oder so?


----------



## rumblefish (21. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> S Muss ich mich jetzt ins Wartezimmer einreihen oder gibt es für solche Fälle was gesondertes wie die Telefonseelsorge oder so?



Wir sind doch bei Dir !


----------



## Damistam (21. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> So, der nette Herr von der Werkstatt rief gerade an. Der Dämpfer ist wohl n Totalschaden und muss zu Sportimport eingeschickt werden. Muss ich mich jetzt ins Wartezimmer einreihen oder gibt es für solche Fälle was gesondertes wie die Telefonseelsorge oder so?



genau davor hab ich Angst 

Nein ich habe letzte Woche eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben wegen des Dämpfers und wie kaum anders zu erwarten war keine Antwort erhalten. 
Ich denke ich werde mich noch einmal telefonisch an canyon wenden, bevor ich meinen Dämpfer in das Chaos "Canyonverwaltung" schicke 

Nja werden wir mal sehen aber in der einen Einstellung läuft er ja noch


----------



## ashtray (21. Mai 2007)

Das beschissene bei meinem war ja, dass er sogar im Lockout komplett eingesackt ist. Der Canyon-Mensch meinte es liegt wohl an der Dämpferpatrone und er müsse deswegen eingeschickt werden. Naja, egal. Mitte dieser Woche hab ich meinen Bar 2.1, hoff ich ma.


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (21. Mai 2007)

Also ich hatte diesen defekt auch am 2006 ESX 6.

Ist ebenfalls nach dem einstellen aufgetretten, würde da aber keinen Zusammenhang sehen!

Habe es ebenfalls bei einer Ausfahrt gemerkt, da er richtig einsackte. ist ziemlich plötzlich gekommen.

Jedenfalls hat ihn Canyon repariert - seitdem ÖLT er wie sau... Die 1. Woche lief es richtig, bei der 2. Woche stand es immernoch auf dem Dichtring, mittlerweile ist es eher verschmiert. Derartige Bilder findet man hier auch irgendwo... Ist wohl auch schon ziemlich oft aufgetretten.

Manche haben berichtet das die bei der Reparatur/Fertigung mehr Öl einfüllen was es dann wieder rausquetscht. So viel halte ich aber für unrealistisch.

Naja, vielleicht schrottet es ja das Ding...


----------



## cos75 (21. Mai 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Manche haben berichtet das die bei der Reparatur/Fertigung mehr Öl einfüllen was es dann wieder rausquetscht. So viel halte ich aber für unrealistisch.


Immer diese Mutmaßungen.  
Ich hab meinen funktionierenden Pearl Dämpfer vor kurzen geöffnet, weil ich neugierig war und mal reinschauen wollte.   Danach hab ich wie im Servicemanual beschrieben die Luftkammer und die Gummidichtungen mit 5wt Gabelöl etwas eingeölt. Die letzten paar Ausfahrten ist das überschüssige Öl wieder unten rausgelaufen. Öl auf der Kolbenstange sollte also kurz nach einem Service/Reparatur ganz normal sein.


----------



## Deichkind (22. Mai 2007)

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen! Das gibt sich erst nach einiger Zeit (mußte ca. 300-400 km) fahren.


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (22. Mai 2007)

Ja, ich meinte eigentlich das es bei mir nicht normal ist! Das die mehr einfüllen kann schon sein, das es das dann rausquetscht ist logisch...

Ich halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich das es so viel ist wie bei mir! So war das eigentlich gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (23. Mai 2007)

So jetzt wirds noch besser 

Auf der Stufe wo mein dämpfer ohne Druckverlust arbeitet, hat er jetzt auf einmal angefangen beim ausfedern zu klicken. Hört sich an wie eine sehr laute PC- Maus. 
Weiß jemand was das is?! oder is der Dämpfer wirklich am *****? 
Ich bin momentan völlig überfragt und dazu noch in Schulstress und kann net mal Biken gehn weil ich net will das ich den Dämpfer kaputt mach und ach ja DIE SCHULE 

Hoff mal das mir vllt einer da draussen helfen kann....wenn net muss ichn doch noch zu canyon schicken und das in den Ferien...-> Tolle Voraussichten:kotz:

Thx for Help

Gruß

DaMistaM


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2007)

Klick-klacken tut meiner auch, aber das hat trotz heftiger Benutzung bislang zu keinen Aussetzern geführt. Ist wohl das Anschl´agsgummi innerlich verrutscht (gabs mal wo einen Thread zu).
Hat auch ein bischen Spiel innerlich, fühlbar im Hinterbau. Stört mich erstmal nicht - ich hoffe der hält mal übern Sommer und dann schicke ich ihn ein.


----------



## cos75 (23. Mai 2007)

Verrutschen kann da eigentlich nichts, weil es gibt keinen richtigen Anschlaggummi. Es gibt nur einen dicken Negativlelastomer (das rote Teil). Wenn du Spiel hast, sind vermutl. die Gleitbuchsen ausgeschlagen (Verschleißteile, keine Garantie) oder die Dämpferschrauben nicht richtig fest (10-12Nm).

@Damistam: Lass dir von Canyon für den Dämpfer einen Rücksendeschein und Ersatzdämpfer schicken, wenn du Glück hast, haben sie gerade nicht alle an Kunden rausgeschickt.


----------



## unchained (23. Mai 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> So jetzt wirds noch besser
> 
> Auf der Stufe wo mein dämpfer ohne Druckverlust arbeitet, hat er jetzt auf einmal angefangen beim ausfedern zu klicken. Hört sich an wie eine sehr laute PC- Maus.
> Weiß jemand was das is?! oder is der Dämpfer wirklich am *****?
> ...





hahahah  genau das gleiche hatte ich auch etliche male.... und toxoholics hats nie gebacken bekommen... irgendwann hatte ich die schnauze voll und hab nen dämpfer ausm lager (neu) bekommen.


----------



## ashtray (24. Mai 2007)

Falls du ihn bei Sportimport einschicken musst, kannst du dich auf lange Wartezeiten gefasst machen. Irgendwie haben die lt. Mountainbike.de-Forum mehrere hundert Dämpfer zur Reparatur da liegen und das Bikefestival in Willingen findet ja auch bald statt.


----------



## rumblefish (24. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> hahahah  genau das gleiche hatte ich auch etliche male.... und toxoholics hats nie gebacken bekommen



Ist Toxoholics jetzt auch schon für RS Dämpfer zuständig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (24. Mai 2007)

Entgegen meinen Erwartungen hat Sportimport meinen Dämpfer heute schon abgeschickt. Bekommt Canyon diesen nun zugestellt (und leitet ihn an mich weiter) oder besteht die Chance dass Sportimport direkt an "Geschädigte" versendet?


----------



## Damistam (24. Mai 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Verrutschen kann da eigentlich nichts, weil es gibt keinen richtigen Anschlaggummi. Es gibt nur einen dicken Negativlelastomer (das rote Teil). Wenn du Spiel hast, sind vermutl. die Gleitbuchsen ausgeschlagen (Verschleißteile, keine Garantie) oder die Dämpferschrauben nicht richtig fest (10-12Nm).
> 
> @Damistam: Lass dir von Canyon für den Dämpfer einen Rücksendeschein und Ersatzdämpfer schicken, wenn du Glück hast, haben sie gerade nicht alle an Kunden rausgeschickt.




Aha okay und wo beantrage ich den Rückholschein und den Ersatzdämpfer?!
Hab mich da noch nicht so schlau gemacht


----------



## Christian_74 (25. Mai 2007)

An die Werkstatt-hotline.


----------



## ashtray (1. Juni 2007)

So, mein Dämpfer ist immer noch nicht da.

Das Teil ist seit Ende April/Anfang Mai kaputt. Es hat eine Woche gedauert bis die Paketmarke da war. Eingeschickt hab ich ihn am 11. Mai. Er wurde geprüft und an Sportimport weitergeleitet, da er im Hause Canyon nicht repariert werden könne.

Eine Nachfrage an Sportimport am 23. Mai ergab, das der Dämpfer bereits wieder raus an Canyon wäre. Ein Anruf bei Canyon ergab dann, dass der Dämpfer noch nicht eingetroffen sei.  Eine darauffolgende Anfrage an Sportimport ergab erstmal garnichts. Gestern bekam ich nun eine Mail von Canyon, dass es noch andauern würde. Begründung: KEINE. Das lustige daran war, dass es sich um die 2. Anfrage an Sportimport handelte, welche von Sportimport an Canyon ohne jeglichen Zusatz weitergeleitet wurde (ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Dämpfer also wirklich schon zurück ist?). 

So nun steh ich da. Der Dämpfer ist über einen Monat kaputt. Sportimport behauptet ihn wieder rausgeschickt zu haben, bei Canyon ist er jedoch nicht eingegangen.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (1. Juni 2007)

echt blöd. Vor allem, wenn der Dämpfer auch noch über 2 Firmen geht. Dann kann man die Schuld immer schön auf die andere Firma schieben und der Kunde telefoniert sich blöde.
Wieso kaufst du nicht einen Ersatzdämpfer? Gibts zb. neu ab 120 Euro bei BikeComponents. Bei Ebay vielleicht noch günstiger. Entweder du behältst ihn, falls der Pearl nochmal kaputt sein sollte, oder du vertickst ihn wieder bei EBay. 

btw: gab es nicht mal einen Fall, wo Canyon einen Ersatzdämpfer verschickt hat? Oder gibts das heutzutage nicht mehr?


----------



## ashtray (1. Juni 2007)

Habe einen Radium R von Manitou als Ersatzdämpfer. Allerdings ist dieser mit dem Pearl ganz und garnicht zu vergleichen. Im Grunde ist er nur verbaut, damit ich keinen Alu-Dummy oder sowas dazwischenbauen muss .


----------



## Damistam (1. Juni 2007)

Sers Leute,

Ich habe heute eine Paktmarke und einen LeihdÃ¤mpfer von Canyon erhalten. Allerdings befand sich auch eine Rechnung darin von 100â¬ fÃ¼r den LeihdÃ¤mpfer. 
Jetzt is meine Frage, soll des Geld als Kaution dienen oder wollen die mir einfach mein NICHTVORHANDENES GELD aus der Tasche ziehen?

Soll ich das Geld Ã¼berweisen in der Hoffnung, dass wenn ich den LeihdÃ¤mfer zurÃ¼ckschick wieder meine vollen 100 â¬ bekomm?

Bitte helft mir weil ich hab da noch net allzu viel erfahrung drin. 
Und ich muss das Geld bis zum 09.06.07 Ã¼berwiesen haben sonst gibts Ãrger

GruÃ 

Damistam

@ashtray: du tust mir Leid, ich hoff das es bei mir nicht auch so ablÃ¤uft

@all: Der DÃ¤mpfer hat nun entgÃ¼ltig den Geist aufgeben kein Lockout mehr nÃ¼chts.....


----------



## unchained (1. Juni 2007)

bitte ? nicht dein ernst oder ?


----------



## ashtray (1. Juni 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> 
> Ich habe heute eine Paktmarke und einen Leihdämpfer von Canyon erhalten. Allerdings befand sich auch eine Rechnung darin von 100 für den Leihdämpfer.
> Jetzt is meine Frage, soll des Geld als Kaution dienen oder wollen die mir einfach mein NICHTVORHANDENES GELD aus der Tasche ziehen?
> ...



Ich würde erstmal garnichts überweisen. Ruf dort an und erkundige dich nach dem Grund. Sollten die 100 EUR nur als Kaution dienen, so lass dir dies schriftlich bestätigen (sofern es nicht schon kleingedruckt irgendwo auf deinem Schreiben steht). Ansonsten sollen die dir eine Paketmarke schicken, damit du den Leihdämpfer wieder einsenden kannst. Wird ja immer lustiger hier.


----------



## Damistam (2. Juni 2007)

Sers Leute,

Hier seht ihr mal wofür canyon 100 haben will ob als Kaution oder weiß der Geier was, sei mal in den Raum gestellt.









Ich mein die Optik hat schon irgentwas, auch wenn der Dämpfer Leistungsmäßig eine NIETE ist.





Gruß 

Damistam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (2. Juni 2007)

Investier die 100 EUR lieber in einen eigenen Ersatzdämpfer. Meinen Manitou Radium R hab ich für 89,90 EUR bei Zweirad Stadler gekauft. Klar, er funktioniert nicht so gut wie der Pearl, aber als Ersatz reicht er allemal.


----------



## Deichkind (4. Juni 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> 
> Ich habe heute eine Paktmarke und einen Leihdämpfer von Canyon erhalten. Allerdings befand sich auch eine Rechnung darin von 100 für den Leihdämpfer.
> Jetzt is meine Frage, soll des Geld als Kaution dienen oder wollen die mir einfach mein NICHTVORHANDENES GELD aus der Tasche ziehen?
> ...



Hatte ich auch! Die 100  sind tatsächlich eine Kaution / Druckmittel, damit Du den Leihdämpfer nach erfolgreicher (?) Reparatur des Pearls wieder zurück schickst. Brauchst Du also nicht bezahlen. Wurde mir damals aber an der Canyon-Hotline auch gleich so erklärt, bevor der Dämpfer verschickt wurde!


----------



## ashtray (7. Juni 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> So, mein Dämpfer ist immer noch nicht da.
> 
> Das Teil ist seit Ende April/Anfang Mai kaputt. Es hat eine Woche gedauert bis die Paketmarke da war. Eingeschickt hab ich ihn am 11. Mai. Er wurde geprüft und an Sportimport weitergeleitet, da er im Hause Canyon nicht repariert werden könne.
> 
> ...



Geil, das Ganze war ne Ente. Sportimport hat den Dämpfer noch nichtmal angerührt. Das Teil wird auch frühestens in einer Woche repariert . Woher der Sportimportler sich die Freiheit nimmt, mir einfach mitzuteilen, der Dämpfer sei rausgegangen, kann sich keiner bei Canyon bzw. Sportimport erklären.


----------



## Damistam (12. Juni 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Geil, das Ganze war ne Ente. Sportimport hat den Dämpfer noch nichtmal angerührt. Das Teil wird auch frühestens in einer Woche repariert . Woher der Sportimportler sich die Freiheit nimmt, mir einfach mitzuteilen, der Dämpfer sei rausgegangen, kann sich keiner bei Canyon bzw. Sportimport erklären.





Super Voraussichten    


 

Ach menno ich hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr und meiner is grad erstmal ne Woche weg.....
Und so wies halt bei canyon im Moment ist, bekommt man auch keine Antwort auf seine emails...ermutigend

Ich weiß noch net einmal wo mein Dämpfer steckt.....
ich hab da gar kein gutes Gefühl:kotz:

Gruß

DaMistaM

@ashtray: Mein Beileid ...
und ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen: BITTE NET BEI MIR AUCH


----------



## unchained (12. Juni 2007)

mach doch mal diesen miesen avatar weg


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> kein replay auf seine emails


Immer wieder lustig -- "coole" englische Ausdrücke falsch...


----------



## Damistam (12. Juni 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> mach doch mal diesen miesen avatar weg




menno  

Muss ich mir erstmal nen neuen organisieren...... mal schaun


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2007)

Fahre meinen Aftermarket Pearl mit 3BAR in einem ´06 Torque und da wird er alles andere als vorsichtig behandelt. Luft verlieren tut er nicht, klicken und klacken tut er nicht, Öl verlieren auch nicht.

Der Luftverlust beim Abschrauben der Pumpe und dem darauf folgenden neu aufsetzten ist beim Pearl auf Grund des sehr großen Luftvolumens sehr gering. Bei meinem 222mm Pearl und Beco Pumpe sind es ca. 0.1 - 0.2 Bar 

Mfg

P.S. Ich hatte auch 2 Defekte an meinem DHX die von Canyon immer super schnell innerhalb einer Woche behoben wurden. Doch was euch erzählt wird klingt doch arg nach ....


----------



## ashtray (12. Juni 2007)

3 bar? Wieviel wiegst du? 40kg? 

Bin mal gespannt ob mein Dämpfer "bevorzugt" behandelt wird, so wie mir der Canyon-Herr mitgeteilt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2007)

Naja nah dran  Mit Klamotten und Helm 70kg ...

Das macht bei dem Rad dann 35% Sag

Mfg


----------



## ashtray (13. Juni 2007)

Es geschehen noch Wunder. Der Dämpfer wurde an mich zurück gesendet und müsste lt. DHL-Tracking morgen da sein. 

Eingeschickt am 11.05.07
Zurückgeschickt am 12.06.07

Einen Monat Zeit für solch einen ********ndreck von Reparatur. Reife Leistung...


----------



## unchained (13. Juni 2007)

viiiel spaß


----------



## ashtray (14. Juni 2007)

So, das Ding is wieder da. Allem Anschein nach wurde das Luftkammergehäuse ausgetauscht. Mal sehen ob das Teil nun über ne Woche durchhält.


----------



## Damistam (14. Juni 2007)

Gratuliere 

Laut email wird meiner morgen bearbeitet und wenn alles glatt läuft nächste Woche verschickt .....

Aber man weiss ja nie bei canyon.... ich glaube es erst wenn er widda an meinem ES dran is


----------



## Damistam (11. Juli 2007)

So gestern is mein Dämpfer gekommen nachdem er sich ohne mein Wissen auch bei Rockshox befunden hat.
Nachdem ich ihn dann eingebaut habe und dadurch auch noch eine Delle in meinen Rahmen gekommen is  hab ich heut mal ne Tour gemacht mit meinem Kumpel zusammen.

Und wie hätte es anders sein können der Dämpfer is IMMERNOCH am A***** , obwohl alles getauscht wurde?!

Und ich wie freundlich ich nun bin habe gestern schon den Erstatzdämpfer mit dem Rückholschein zurückgeschickt   
Jetzt darf ich erstmal widda warten bis mir ein neuer zugesendet wird und dann steht mein neues verunstalltes ES im Keller rum und verottet so langsam 


Ich glaub wenns so weiter geht verlier ich noch den Verstand und pfeffer den haufen im Neckar

DAMistaM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (11. Juli 2007)

Canyon Canyon Canyon. Nicht nur schlecht in der Lieferzeiten, sondern auch in der Reparatur. Super!  
Ich versteh das nicht. Da freut man sich auf sein neues Bike. Dann wirds geliefert, dann stellt man erstmal fest, dass der Dämpfer kaputt ist. Dann schickt man ihn gutes Gewissens fort bekommt ihn nach 1 MONAT  wieder und er hat immernoch die selbe Fehlfunktion wie vorher. Also irgenwas stimmt doch da nicht


----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2007)

ich würd den betrieb ma zu gern kennen lernen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Juli 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ich hab da sgefühl die pearls werden in letzter zeit mit besonderer sorgfalt zusammengefrickelt



werden wohl die gleichen einhändigen taiwanensen sein, die 2006 schon die charge verpfuschten.

meiner hielt sagenhafte 500 km... 

chainy, was ging bei dir nochmal alles kaputt?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. Juli 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Wunder. Der Dämpfer wurde an mich zurück gesendet und müsste lt. DHL-Tracking morgen da sein.
> 
> Eingeschickt am 11.05.07
> Zurückgeschickt am 12.06.07
> ...



Nix neues. Hatte ich vor knapp nem Jahr auch so etragen müssen. Damals musste ich auf mein Hardtail ausweichen... Der SRAM Kram ist generell qualitativer Schiss... Benutz die SuFu......


----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> werden wohl die gleichen einhändigen taiwanensen sein, die 2006 schon die charge verpfuschten.
> 
> meiner hielt sagenhafte 500 km...
> 
> chainy, was ging bei dir nochmal alles kaputt?



willst du das wikrlich wissen?  

ich warte heute noch auf mein bike... seit knapp 3 monaten


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2007)

Also ein Kumpel hat sein Torque vom Vorjahr zerlegt und 3 Wochen drauf war ein neuer Rahmen da


----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2007)

ich hab mein es auch zerlegt... und warte schon 3 monate auf nen neuen frame


----------



## DGT 07 (11. Juli 2007)

Servus zusammen  ich wollt mich nur mal einreihen hab seit 12.06.07
nen Leihdämpfer und werd so langsam echt ungeduldig  kein Anruf keine Mail NIX NIX NIX 
Urlaub steht auch an ich fahr einfach noch mal hin
Greetz DGT 07


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (12. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Nix neues. Hatte ich vor knapp nem Jahr auch so etragen müssen. Damals musste ich auf mein Hardtail ausweichen... Der SRAM Kram ist generell qualitativer Schiss... Benutz die SuFu......



Wieso ist Sram Schiss? Biste mit Shimano zufriedener?


----------



## Damistam (12. Juli 2007)

Das Problem is aber auch das ich nicht weiss was ich tun kann u

Und dabei hab ich doch bald Ferien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HannesSt (12. Juli 2007)

also für wartezeiten wegen eines defekten dämpfers kann canyon aber wirklich nichts. die müssen das teil nunmal zu sram schicken. und da gerade hochsaison is, dauert das - darüber kannst du dich dann bei zweiteren beschweren...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Juli 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Wieso ist Sram Schiss? Biste mit Shimano zufriedener?



ja


----------



## ashtray (21. Juli 2007)

Beim putzen meines Bikes gestern, habe ich spasseshalber den Hinterbau eingefedert. In dem Moment tut es einen Furz aus dem Dämpfer und ich höre wie die Luft auf einmal langsam entweicht. Total geschockt, gleich zur Dämpferpumpe gegriffen und - logischerweise - Druckverlust festgestellt. Habe das Mistding dann gleich wieder auf 7,5 bar gebracht, wo es bis heute noch geblieben ist, trotz duzender Male einfedern. Langsam kommt mir das Ganze komisch vor. Sollte der Dämpfer wieder seinen Geist aufgeben, so werde ich dieses mal keinen Monat auf eine Reparatur warten.


----------



## unchained (21. Juli 2007)

loooooooool. naja halb so wild... ich warte schon 3 monate auf mein bike


----------



## ashtray (22. Juli 2007)

Ok, nun scheint es offiziell zu sein. Das Ding ist wieder kaputt. Einmal wurde er ja schon repariert. Ein weiteres Mal wird er (hoffentlich) repariert. Sollte er dann wieder kaputt gehen, so schick ich den ganzen Scheiss-Hobel zurück an Canyon, urinier vorher noch in den Rahmen und kauf mir dann n Baumarktfahrrad  .


----------



## unchained (22. Juli 2007)

hey, wir haben was gemeinsam ashtray... so liefs bei mir auch... allerdings hats bis heute kein ende genommen bei mir


----------



## Damistam (22. Juli 2007)

Da auf meine Email ja auch nicht geantwortet wurde beim 2. Mal hab ich eben angerufen( was auch 10 Versuche gekostet hat).
Allerdings bekam ich dann zu hören,dass es einen Monat dauert bis sie mir einen neuen Pearl schicken könnten. 
Daraufhin hab ich mit dem netten Werkstattchef geredet und er besorgt mir jetzt bis Ende dieser Woche einen ROCO^^

@ ashtray: nachm 2. Mal kannste nach §439 Nacherfüllung einen neuen Dämpfer fordern, aber ein Pearl dauert eben 1 Monat


----------



## ashtray (22. Juli 2007)

Welchen Roco besorgt er dir denn? Hast du deinen Dämpfer bereits zwei mal eingesendet, bzw. wurde er bereits zwei mal repariert? Woher hast du die Angabe, dass §439 nach dem 2. Mal greift? Finde überall nur eine Definition von §439, aber nirgends eine konkrete Angabe, wann genau die Nacherfüllung erfolgen muss.


----------



## unchained (22. Juli 2007)

nach dem 3. reparaturversuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldboy65 (23. Juli 2007)

Habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem das der Dämpfer beim betätigten Lock out nicht mehr richtig blockiert und eine starke Wippneigung zeigt. Luftdruck ist wie immer bei 5,5 bar mit 25% Sag. Dicht ist der Dämpfer auch. Könnte also ohne Probleme mit den betätigten Lock out Trails fahren, da der Dämpfer federt. Bei betätigten Floodgate zeigt der Dämpfer eine deutliche geringere Wippneigung als im Lock out, normal müsste das anders herum sein.

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## ashtray (23. Juli 2007)

So, Paketmarke ist angefordert. More to come...


----------



## Damistam (23. Juli 2007)

is der Roco TST R ...http://www.cosmicsports.de/marzocchi/daempfer.html

Mein dämpfer is gerade nachdem er das erste Mal repariert worden ist "kaputt" wieder gesendet worden.


----------



## ashtray (25. Juli 2007)

Also gut aussehen tut er allemal. Mein Pearl geht heute oder morgen auf die Reise Richtung Canyon. Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dieses Mal dauert. Wäre cool, wenn du mal ein paar Fotos vom Roco an deinem ES6 machen könntest.


----------



## Damistam (25. Juli 2007)

klar mach ich... kommt in die Gallerie

Der Roco wurde mir für morgen zugesichert, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher das er dann auch da is....


----------



## ashtray (30. Juli 2007)

Juhuuuuu, der Dämpfer muss wieder bei Sportimport eingeschickt werden, da der Defekt im Hause Canyon nicht behebbar ist. Das bedeutet also wieder einen Monat lang auf das ver****te  Teil warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (30. Juli 2007)

ach du Scheise, hoffentlich geht meiner nie kaputt...ich glaub, ich leg mir eine Feder auf Halde...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juli 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu, der Dämpfer muss wieder bei Sportimport eingeschickt werden, da der Defekt im Hause Canyon nicht behebbar ist. Das bedeutet also wieder einen Monat lang auf das ver****te  Teil warten.



Deswegen hab ich mir zwei Canyons gekauft, weil eins immer kaputt ist.. Übrigens ist die Juicy (SRAM Schiss) nun eingeschickt.


----------



## DGT 07 (30. Juli 2007)

Meiner war bei der letzten Lieferung an C. immer noch nicht dabei so langsam
geht mir das WIPP WIPP ganz schön auf den S..k:kotz:


----------



## ashtray (30. Juli 2007)

Ich bin drauf und dran dieses Scheissteil beim großen e zu verkaufen nachdem es repariert wurde. Leider gibt es nur wenig Alternativen die dem 3.3er gerecht werden und dabei auch noch bezahlbar sind. Letztenendes kann mir solch ein Müll auch mit einem Marzocchi-, Manitou- oder DT-Swiss-Dämpfer widerfahren.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juli 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Ich bin drauf und dran dieses Scheissteil beim großen e zu verkaufen nachdem es repariert wurde. Leider gibt es nur wenig Alternativen die dem 3.3er gerecht werden und dabei auch noch bezahlbar sind. Letztenendes kann mir solch ein Müll auch mit einem Marzocchi-, Manitou- oder DT-Swiss-Dämpfer widerfahren.



glaub ich nicht. schlechtes ist mir über die letzten jahre an dämpfern nur von fox (RP schrott) und von rock shox mit pearl aufgefallen.


----------



## Damistam (31. Juli 2007)

Keine Sorge du stehst nicht allein, mein roco sollte auch letzte Woche Mittwoch, Donnerstag bei mir sein UND ich warte ....


----------



## DGT 07 (31. Juli 2007)

Welchen Dämpfer  würdet ihr denn alternativ empfehlen


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (1. August 2007)

Was fährst du denn hauptsächlich?


----------



## DGT 07 (1. August 2007)

Alles was so geht  ich fahr halt auch gerne Bergauf, er (Dämpfer) sollte aber auch Downhill richtig was aushalten.


----------



## Damistam (2. August 2007)

Dann wrde ich dir ein Roco empfehlen....
Leider muss ich auf meinen noch ein viertel Jahr warten, da ich einfach VERGESSEN wurde......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (2. August 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Dann wrde ich dir ein Roco empfehlen....
> Leider muss ich auf meinen noch ein viertel Jahr warten, da ich einfach VERGESSEN wurde......



Du machst Witze oder?  Wie kann sowas passieren?


----------



## DGT 07 (3. August 2007)

welchen Roco meinst du denn


----------



## Damistam (5. August 2007)

Den TST R

@ashtray: Ja ich wurde vergessen!! So wie ich mir das erschlossen habe wurde der freundliche und hilfsbereite Mitarbeiter, der mir den Roco besorgen wollte kurz nach meinem Wunsch krank. Er war anscheinend mehrere Tage nicht arbeiten und hat es dann einfach nicht gemacht. Als ich mich dann bei ihm gemeldet habe, hat der zwar gemeint der hätte schon längst da sein müssen, aber Komisch JETZT gibt es keinen Roco mehr erst in nem viertel Jahr widda.
Oder denkst du das ich das falsch interpretiert habe?


----------



## ashtray (5. August 2007)

An deiner Stelle würde ich richtigen Druck machen. Es kann nicht angehen, dass du nun ein viertel Jahr ohne Bike da stehst.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (5. August 2007)

@ DGT 07

Ich würde dir keinen Roco empfehlen. Wenn du auch gerne bergauf fährst,dann bist du wohl mit einem Luftdämpfer besser bedient. Ich würde dir nen RP23 oder einen DT Swiss 190 empfehlen. Am besten auch mit Lockout, da hast du es beim uphill leichter und diese CC-Dämpfer schlucken im downhill bzw. bergab fahren -,- einiges weg. Roco ist nämlich eher für die härtere Variante von Downhill gedacht und meiner Meinung nach nicht das passende für dich.

@ ashtray

Wer sagt denn, dass er ohne Bike da steht. Es dauert nur ein viertel Jahr bis der Roco kommt, aber diese Zeit bekommt er natürlich mit einem Ersatzdämpfer von Canyon (den er schon eingebaut hat) überbrückt. 

Also doch nicht so schlimm, Kopf hoch es geht weiter


----------



## ashtray (13. August 2007)

Hab mich heute mal bei Canyon gemeldet. Der Dämpfer ist von Sportimport immer noch nicht zurück. Dafür hab ich aber ne Telefonnummer der für Gabel- und Dämpfer-Angelegenheiten zuständigen Mitarbeiter erhalten. Die Kerle bei Sportimport sind jedenfalls freundlicher wie die in der Canyon-Werkstatt und können eine konkretere Aussage treffen als "Der Dämpfer ist noch nicht zurück.".


----------



## Damistam (13. August 2007)

nadann weiterhin viel Geduld wünsch ich dir 
das wetter ist ja wie immer ein Hohn an uns Dämpferlose


----------



## DGT 07 (13. August 2007)

So langsam reicht es mir echt bin mit meinem 
Pearl höchstens 5 mal richtig gefahren


----------



## Damistam (14. August 2007)

Ist dein Pearl auch kaputt?!


ich hab zwar nen akzeptablen Ersatzdämpfer.... es ist aber halt net meiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DGT 07 (14. August 2007)

Seit Anfang Juli


----------



## ashtray (14. August 2007)

Whooosa DGT, dich hat es ja hart erwischt. Ich weis nicht ob ich es so lange ausgehalten hätte, aber andererseits will man ja immer freundlich bleiben am Telefon . Mein Radium R ist mit dem Pearl nicht zu vergleichen, allerdings behält er die Luft bei sich.

Was mir gerade einfällt. Der Kerl von Sportimport meinte, dass ein Entweichen von Luft, am Dämpferholm wohl normal sei. Da ich solch ein Ding noch nie von innen gesehen habe wusste ich nicht ob es stimmt was er sagt. Wieso sollte er mich auch anlügen...?


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (14. August 2007)

Aber es ist nicht normal, dass bei 1x einfedern 3-4 Bar entweichen?!

@ DGT 07

Haste du keinen Ersatzdämpfer bekommen? Ist ja echt ne Frechheit was Canyone da abzieht, tztztz


----------



## unchained (14. August 2007)

Frechheit insofern, dass nicht genug Ersatzdämpfer verfügbar sind. ansonsten ist Canyon bemüht Ersatzdämpfer auf Nachfrage herauszugeben. 

Das dort Luft entweichen soll ist theoretisch möglich, wird praktisch aber nicht passieren, da die Dichtungen, sollten sie Funktionieren, die Luftkammer abdichten. Dei einem Luftverlust, sind diese verschlissen... Die Luftkammer ist diese schwarze Dose außen  mit den ganzen aufklebern drauf... Einfach ein Alugehäuse mit nen paar Dichtungen und nem Elastomer als Durchschlagsschutz. Innerhalb dieser Luftkammer verläuft die Dämpfungsstange samt Motioncontrol-einheit. Dawürd ich dann aber nicht rangehen  

Ich hatte vor langer Zeit mal einen pearl auseinander... ist ganz simpel aufgebaut das teil. Dichtungen austauschen ist auch kein problem... vorausgesetzt man hat die richtigen Dichtungen / O-ringe zu hause


----------



## DGT 07 (15. August 2007)

Ich hab ja einen  "Ersatz"dämpfer aber so langsam reicht`s.
An der Hotline geht mal wieder keiner ran..... Ach wie schön.:kotz:


----------



## VinylSiggi (16. August 2007)

Hi Leidensgenossen,

ich reihe mich ein in die Pearl-Opfer. Es war genauso wie bei euch: Luftdruckverlust. Anruf bei Canyon "dauert 8 Tage". Ok, dann geht's ja noch vor meinem geplanten Alpencross. Dauerte natürlich 4 Wochen und in der Woche vor dem Tourstart konnte mir noch keiner Auskunft geben wann er endlich zurück kommt.

Ich habe mir darum einen DT-Swiss 190L mit Lockout drangemacht und bin damit 8 Tage durch die Dolomiten. Geniale Federung und keinerlei Probleme auch wenn ich mal vergessen hatte den Lockout wieder rauszumachen. Kann das Teil nur empfehlen.

Inzwischen habe ich den Pearl wieder zurück und überlege ob ich den DT-Swiss nicht dranlassen soll und den Pearl in die Bucht werfe. Oder will ihn einer von euch kaufen?

Siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichkind (16. August 2007)

VinylSiggi schrieb:


> Hi Leidensgenossen,
> 
> Inzwischen habe ich den Pearl wieder zurück und überlege ob ich den DT-Swiss nicht dranlassen soll und den Pearl in die Bucht werfe. Oder will ihn einer von euch kaufen?
> 
> Siggi


Verkauf ihn doch an Canyon, dann haben die einen Ersatzdämpfer mehr ;-)


----------



## ashtray (16. August 2007)

Also ich werde meinen vermutlich auch durch einen anderen ersetzen. Bei beyondbikes gibts nen Roco Air für 130 EUR, den TST R für 240 EUR und den Roco Worldcup für 295 EUR.


----------



## Damistam (16. August 2007)

Sers Ashtray,

Sind des Aftermarket-Dämpfer?
Weil ansonsten haste ja keine Garantie bei den Teilen ausser natürlich beim Händler, wenn das ein Seriöser is!

MfG

DaMistaM


----------



## DGT 07 (16. August 2007)

So meiner ist heute mit der Post gekommen. War auch Zeit  Werd denn jetzt mal einbauen. 
Freuen kann ich mich nicht so richtig wird wohl noch kommen wenn das teil funkt.


----------



## DGT 07 (16. August 2007)

@ ashtray BeyondBikes San Diego? Wie ist das mit Fracht und Zoll?


----------



## exto (16. August 2007)

Hab in letzter Zeit keinen Shop mehr gefunden, der den Rocco Air liefern kann. Würde mich (erst recht zu dem Preis) wundern...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. August 2007)

DGT 07 schrieb:


> So meiner ist heute mit der Post gekommen. War auch Zeit  Werd denn jetzt mal einbauen.
> Freuen kann ich mich nicht so richtig wird wohl noch kommen wenn das teil funkt.



Bilder mit Digicam und Kurzreview. Danke.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (16. August 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Also ich werde meinen vermutlich auch durch einen anderen ersetzen. Bei beyondbikes gibts nen Roco Air für 130 EUR, den TST R für 240 EUR und den Roco Worldcup für 295 EUR.



Ist aber dann 100% kein Aftermarket-Dämpfer, weil man normalerweise für den Roco Coil/Air mehr als 200 bezahlt.


----------



## ashtray (16. August 2007)

Jo, ist er auch nicht. Naja, das was Damistam meinte, ist schon richtig. Was wenn der Dämpfer seinen Geist aufgeben sollte? Damit zu Cosmic gehen? Die werden mich auslachen. Werde mir mal die DT-Swiss-Dinger mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Damistam (17. August 2007)

Oder wenn er kaputt ankommt kannste du ´ja auch bei canyon anfragen, ob se dir den besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (18. August 2007)

So, hab ma ne Auktion vom 3.3 beobachtet, welche mehr wie enttäuschend ausgegangen ist. Seht selbst.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2007)

Wie bei knapp 200 Eus bist du enttäuscht? Was hast du erwartet?

P.S. mein Pearl ist übrigens nach ca. 20.000hm/6Monaten immer noch genauso gut/schlecht wie am Anfang.


----------



## ashtray (19. August 2007)

Dafür das der Dämpfer neu war und im Handel 299 EUR kostet, ist es schon ein schlechtes Auktionsergebnis, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## zena (20. August 2007)

hallo jungs,
hier meldet sich auch mal ne frau zu wort mit dem gleichen problem.
hatte in meinem canyon es 7 von 2006 auch einen pearl 3.3 mit luftinkontinenz. da ich nur 4,8 bar fahre verlor es auf tour, oder einfach während der standzeit luft (nur ca. 0,3 bar). das ständige dämpferpumpe-mitschleppen auf tour macht nicht wirklich spaß 
hatte den pearl eingeschickt und es wurde kein mangel festgestellt sodass ich es zurückbekam. ne zeit lang gings...danach wieder undicht. nun habe ich von canyon den zweiten - angeblich ganz generalüberholten - pearl drin. da ich gelegentlich auch bissle kanten springe und ab und zu bikeparks damit fahre habe ich richtig zweifel dass es langfristig hält. 

frage: könnt ihr mir einen erschwinglichen stahlfederdämpfer empfehlen mit propedal? wie wirkt sich das auf die kinematik aus? hoffentlich positiv...

mich stört am luftdämpfer dass es auf schnellen rüttelichen passagen es schnell progressiv wird 

grüße zena


----------



## Damistam (20. August 2007)

Hi Zena,

ich glaube, dass es den Roco TST R auch schon relativ günstig 300-400
ich kann dir leider noch nicht erzählen ob das "PPD"(was es beim Roco nicht gibt, das heisst anders, aber soll auch den Uphill erleichtern)
Ansonsten vielleicht einen Fox Vanilla RC
Welche Preisklasse wolltest du ihn denn bekommen, deinen Dämpfer?!

MfG

DamistaM


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...da ich gelegentlich auch bissle kanten springe und ab und zu bikeparks damit fahre habe ich richtig zweifel dass es langfristig hält.
> 
> frage: könnt ihr mir einen erschwinglichen stahlfederdämpfer empfehlen mit propedal? wie wirkt sich das auf die kinematik aus? hoffentlich positiv...
> 
> ...



Also mir kommt es langsam so vor das nur mit dieser Pearl Serie irgendetwas nicht stimmt, einige von uns fahren den Dämpfer nun schon längere Zeit im Torque und das muss er, zu mindest in meinem Fall, mehr abkönnen als ein paar Kanten 

Einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer in ein ES zu stecken grenzt für mich an mutwillige Verstümmelung. Das macht auf einen Schlag 0,7kg mehr im Rad...

Das der Dämpfer zu schnell "progressiv" wird liegt eher an zu viel Zugstufe. Dann ist er auf Wurzeln einfach zu langsam. Liegt es nicht daran ist entweder einfach zu viel Luft drin oder erheblich zu wenig, so das der Dämpfer schon bei Wurzelpassagen in die letzten 10% des Federwegs sackt, welcher wie bekannt extrem Progressiv ist.

Das ES durch den Bikepark zu jagen hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts mit artgerechter Haltung zu tun 

Mfg


----------



## zena (21. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer in ein ES zu stecken grenzt für mich an mutwillige Verstümmelung. Das macht auf einen Schlag 0,7kg mehr im Rad...



ach quark, mein canyon wiegt jetzt mit den fetten enduro laurädern und der stahlfeder pike gute 14,8kg und es geht trotzdem gut am berg



[email protected] schrieb:


> Das der Dämpfer zu schnell "progressiv" wird liegt eher an zu viel Zugstufe. Dann ist er auf Wurzeln einfach zu langsam. Liegt es nicht daran ist entweder einfach zu viel Luft drin oder erheblich zu wenig, so das der Dämpfer schon bei Wurzelpassagen in die letzten 10% des Federwegs sackt, welcher wie bekannt extrem Progressiv ist.


ich denke es liegt eher an der zugstufe denn der sag liegt so bei 30%. werde mal mit der zugstufe rumexperimentieren...



[email protected] schrieb:


> Das ES durch den Bikepark zu jagen hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts mit artgerechter Haltung zu tun



wer hat da was von jagen erzählt? bin mit normaler geschwindigkeit da runter...und bis jetzt ist die ganze luft noch dringeblieben, vielleicht hab ich mit diesem dämpfer doch glück 

ich geh mal zu der eurobike und frag den leuten dort löcher in den bauch, irgendwas werde ich schon finden...

liebe grüße
zena


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2007)

Ja frag die mal! 

mir hat jemand erzählt, daß nach Erneuerung des inneren Quadrings der "Durchsack-Effekt" weg war (Service auf Garantie im lokalen Radladen) - irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein, dieses ewige Hin-und Herverstellen (auf-zu-mittel und Goldrädchen zu-auf-mittel) zu vermeiden.


----------



## cos75 (21. August 2007)

Zur Hinterbaukinematik vom ES passt am besten ein Stahlfederdämpfer oder ein Luftdämpfer mit möglichst linearer Kennlinie. Der Pearl ist so ziemlich der letzte Dämpfer auf dem Markt der gut reinpasst. Beim Torque 2006 passt der progressive Pearl deshalb so gut rein, weil der Hinterbau extrem degressiv ist und sich daraus eine lineare Gesamtkennlinie ergibt.

Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3920616&postcount=608


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (21. August 2007)

Hi cos75,

was hast du jetzt eigentlich für einen Dämpfer in deinem ESX? 
weil du ja deinen Pearl allem Anschein nach verkaufst


----------



## cos75 (21. August 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Hi cos75,
> 
> was hast du jetzt eigentlich für einen Dämpfer in deinem ESX?
> weil du ja deinen Pearl allem Anschein nach verkaufst



Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3945093&postcount=415

Der DT SSD 210L passt ganz gut, weil die Kennlinie im mittleren Bereich sehr linear ist, wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer. Der Dämpfer sackt nicht so durch den mittleren Federweg. Hub hab ich letztens 45mm ausgenutzt, mit dem Pearl kam ich immer nur auf 40mm, trotzdem teilweise 40% Sag. 

Der HVR 200 könnte eventl. noch besser passen als der 210er. Laut DT (http://www.dtswiss.com/data/files/DAT_DE_50930160208.pdf) ist die Kenninie noch weniger progressiv. Der DT SSD 190 soll nicht so gut sein, weil er im Vergleich zum SSD 210er oder HVR 200er ziemlich durch den mittleren Federweg sacken soll.(Diese Info hab ich von Dani).


----------



## DGT 07 (21. August 2007)

@ Alpha Hy hab leider keine Fotos gemacht aber wofür auch.
Dämpfer ist drin 7,5 Bar ca. 25% Sag Rebound 4 Clicks zu. Stempelt zwar schon etwas über schnelle Wurzeln, steckt aber Sprünge und kleine Drops
ganz gut weg.
@ Cos Darf ich mal fragen wo du den DT geschossen hast?


----------



## cos75 (21. August 2007)

DGT 07 schrieb:


> @ Cos Darf ich mal fragen wo du den DT geschossen hast?


Auf Ebay.


----------



## ashtray (22. August 2007)

Wuahahahaha, ich komm aussem lachen nimmer raus. Gerade eben ruft mich jemand von Canyon an und teilt mir mit, dass es mit meinem Dämpfer schlecht ausschaut. Da Sportimport noch auf Ersatzteile wartet, dauert das Ganze bis Ende September. Somit hab ich den Dämpfer schonmal mindestens 3 Monate dort gehabt. Einziges Trostpflaster: MC3.3 Ersatzdämpfer


----------



## unchained (22. August 2007)

hach jaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. August 2007)

Taiwan Schrott. Willkommen im Club.


----------



## unchained (22. August 2007)

check, alpha  

meins hält noch .... "noch"...


----------



## ahu (28. August 2007)

Hallo!

Eigentlich mag ich meinen Pearl 3.3 ja wirklich gut. Vor allem auch bergauf. Aber jetzt verliert er auch Luft, und zwar mittlerweile soviel dass es nicht mehr lustig ist. Und eure Horror-Stories lassen Boeses ahnen... Darum, kann man sich das Teil nicht erst mal selbst anschauen?

Wenn ich daran wie im RockShox Technical Manual beschrieben einen Service selbst vornehme (oeffnen, Dichtungen reinigen und oelen), verliere ich dabei den Anspruch auf eine allfaellige Garantie falls sich dann herausstellt dass das auch nichts nuetzt? 

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht, bringt das was?

Wisst ihr wo die Daempfer Luft verlieren? Irgendwo sonst ausser bei den Dichtungen und dem Ventil?

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. August 2007)

Schicks ein. Gut ist.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (28. August 2007)

ahu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Eigentlich mag ich meinen Pearl 3.3 ja wirklich gut. Vor allem auch bergauf. Aber jetzt verliert er auch Luft, und zwar mittlerweile soviel dass es nicht mehr lustig ist. Und eure Horror-Stories lassen Boeses ahnen... Darum, kann man sich das Teil nicht erst mal selbst anschauen?
> 
> ...



Ich würde an deiner Stelle keinen eigenen Service machen. Du verlierst nämlich die Garantie und im schlimmsten Fall bekommste ihn auch nicht repariert. Von daher geh lieber auf nummer sicher und schick ihn ein.


----------



## ahu (29. August 2007)

Ein freundlicher Herr von der Canyon Werkstatt sagte mir eben am Telefon dass ich den Service machen kann und dabei die Garantie nicht verliere. Bloss moechten sie dann nicht die Einzelteile erhalten...
Da der Versand von Malaysia nach Koblenz und wieder zurueck entweder sehr teuer wird oder sehr lange dauert, tue ich das jetzt dann erst mal.
-ahu.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. August 2007)

Malaysia? Ich dachte die würden in Taiwan produzieren. Wars in Taiwan nicht mehr billig genug?


----------



## ahu (30. August 2007)

Schon richtig, es steht "Made in Taiwan" drauf. Das Bike ist aber halt in Malaysia, damit mache ich hier den Dschungel unsicher. Und ich moecht den Daempfer nicht nach Deutschland schicken wenn es sich vermeiden laesst.
-ahu.


----------



## Damistam (31. August 2007)

Hi Leute, 

es ist nun soweit das ich mein ES nehmen möchte und einfach nur noch im Neckar versenken möchte.....

Meine Gesuche nach Informationen treffen bei der Firma CANYON auf absolute STILLE und keinerlei Reaktionen. Ich sitze hier und frage mich, ob ich überhaupt jemals wieder etwas von Canyon hören werde.
Meine Emails bleiben unbeantwortet und der Chef für Gabel und Dämpfer etc., der mir meinen Roco versprochen hatte, hat anscheind genug von meinen nervenden Mails und macht für MICH nix... da der Roco auf einmal ja nichtmehr verfügbar ist.
Es ist inzwischen 1 1/2 Monate her, dass ich meinen "reparierten" Pearl erhalten habe und mich im Anschluss gleich wieder einmal an Canyon gewand habe.
Doch nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende und bin einfach nur noch maßlos entäuscht und verzweifelt und weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter. 

Was soll ich jetzt tun, da ich das Anrufen inzwischen aufgegeben, da ich auch dort auch nur auf eine Warteschleife treffe, die mich aus der Leitung wirft....

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen Ausweg aus diesem dunklen und von schlechten Eregnissen überschatteten Pfad zeigen kann.

In tiefer Trauer

DaMistaM


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2007)

Da es sich ja um einen zeitlich nicht mehr zumutbaren Rahmen handelt und man sich zudem mal der absoluten Dreistheit mit der Canyon handelt bewußt werden muss. Man bedenke das täglich ES verkauft werden in denen Dämpfer drin sind und sobald das Rad raus ist wird der Kunde im Regen stehen gelassen. Um es nochmal deutlich zu machen, da liegen etliche Dämpfer im Regal die man dem Kunden wohl anscheinend nur nicht geben will da man ja dann das Geld für ein neues Rad später bekommt. 
Ich würde denen schriftlich eine Frist setzen und dann den Rechtsweg gehen, ich denke das es inzwischen einige Fälle gibt bei denen das Maß absolut voll ist.

Mfg

P.S. Das wird dir einem deinem speziellen Fall wahrscheinlich auch nicht schneller zu einem Dämpfer verhelfen, aber evtl. fangen die Verantwortlichen mal an nachzudenken wenn es regelmäßig Post von Anwalt gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ashtray (31. August 2007)

Damistam ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen. Mir geht es ja - bekanntlich - gerade ähnlich. Aber schaut mal was gestern hier fürn Ersatzdämpfer angekommen ist:





Werde das Ding allerdings wieder zurück senden, da ich ja nen eigenen Ersatzdämpfer habe und das Teil vielleicht von irgend nem anderen armen Hund benutzt werden kann.


----------



## DGT 07 (10. September 2007)

Äehm hallo Leutz. Ich hab da mal ne Frage, gibts einen Unterschied zwischen
Pearl 3.3 und 3.1 oder ist das Egal????


----------



## ashtray (26. September 2007)

So, ich zitiere hier einfach mal aus dem von Damistam eröffneten Thread um ihn nicht gleich zu Anfang durch OT zu ruinieren .



Damistam schrieb:


> Nein Nein ich verstehe deine Verärgerung voll und ganz
> 
> Aber angeboten haben die Menschen von Canyon mir zuerst NIX. Die sagten ich solle den Pearl einschicken ( Wartezeit= 1Monat). Erst als ich daraufhin protestiert habe und ich einen anderen Dämpfer forderte haben die mir erst alternative Luftdämpfer angeboten(die ich auch ausgeschlagen habe).
> Wir sind also dann irgentwann auf den Roco gekommen und den rest der Geschichte kennst du ja
> ...



Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert um mich nach dem neuesten Stand zu erkundigen. Natürlich gab es keine Neuigkeiten. Habe den Werkstattmenschen gefragt wie es mit nem gleichwertigen Dämpfer als Ersatz ausschaut, aber er wollte davon nix wissen und verwies mich an Sportimport mit dem Hinweis, dass ich es doch bei denen probieren soll. Hab daraufhin bei Sportimport angerufen und denen meine Lage geschildert. Der Dämpfer-Mensch am anderen Ende meinte, er kümmere sich darum. Eine halbe Stunde später rief er an und teilte mir mit dass er meinen Dämpfer gerade zusammengebaut hat, ihn noch zum Test über Nacht behält und ihn mir dann zusendet. Soviel dazu...


----------



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

Das Problem jetzt war ja, dass dein Dämpfer ja schon in Reperatur war. 
Dann ist natürlich klar, dass der Canyon-Mitarbeiter darum nicht mehr kümmert. 
Wenn dein Pearl wieder defekt sein sollte in den Nächsten 3, 4 Wochen dann ruf bei Canyon an und erklär ihnen deine Situation. 
Aber beim 3 Mal sind sie glaub ich sogar verpflichtet dir zumindest einen neuen Pearl zu geben.

Ich wünsche dir, dass der Dämpfer nicht schon wieder defekt ist 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. September 2007)

wenn innerhalb 6 monate der gewährleistung, ja. wenn danach = garantie > dein problem.

die qualität von SRAM zeugs bleibt schlecht..


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> die qualität von SRAM zeugs bleibt schlecht..



Wie kommst du denn darauf???? Meine Pike und der Pearl und auch die Schaltung funzen so gut wie andrer Kram nie tat (bzw. gehen im Gegensatz zu Manitou nicht kaputt).  
Ist die Welt denn sooo schlecht?


----------



## Damistam (26. September 2007)

Der alpha mag halt kein Sram .......


----------



## Deichkind (28. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> wenn innerhalb 6 monate der gewährleistung, ja. wenn danach = garantie > dein problem.
> 
> die qualität von SRAM zeugs bleibt schlecht..



Gewährleistung ist in Europa 2 Jahre, danach beginnen ggf. Garantieen.
Haben Canyon in dieser Beziehung auch als sehr kundenorientiert (wenn auch nicht grade schnell) kennengelernt.


----------



## Damistam (29. September 2007)

So mein Swinger ist heute angekommen ich werde gleich ein paar Bilder machen und dann posten.....
Grüße 

damistam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (29. September 2007)

Bilder gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4095535#post4095535


Fahrberichte folgen.....


----------



## ashtray (10. Oktober 2007)

So, mein Dämpfer ist nach über 2 Monaten wieder da. Testen kann ich ihn leider nicht, da eine Buchse (welche im Holm eingepresst war) und die Verschlusskappe des Luftventiles fehlen. Was für Flaschen arbeiten eigentlich bei Canyon?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Oktober 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> So, mein Dämpfer ist nach über 2 Monaten wieder da. Testen kann ich ihn leider nicht, da eine Buchse (welche im Holm eingepresst war) und die Verschlusskappe des Luftventiles fehlen. Was für Flaschen arbeiten eigentlich bei Canyon?



Ich hoffe mal nicht die von SRAM..


----------



## Damistam (10. Oktober 2007)

Mein Beileid, aber es gibt halt immer ein paar Menschen die nicht wissen was einem das Fahrrad bedeutet.
Ich hoffe das er wenigstens hält wenn nicht geh auf Stahldämpfer die gehen net so schnell kaputt und dämpfen meines erachtens besser(ich weiss auch schon gar nemmer wie es ist mit dem Pearl zu fahren, waren ja nur 2 -3 Touren....).

VIEL GLÜCK


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (10. Oktober 2007)

Mein Pearl verliert jetzt auch Luft, nach 2 Wochen ohne Benutzung nur noch die Hälfte vom Druck.  Nach einer längeren Touren fehlen einige PSI.
Ventil habe ich heute erneuert, mal schauen ob der Druck hält. 

Wenn nicht, werde ich ihn doch demontieren und zerlegen. Dichtringe werde gleich mitwechseln, sie sind bestellt und sollte morgen im Hydraulikladen eintreffen.  

Gibt es eigentlich ein Statement von Canyon, was der Grund für die vielen Ausfälle ist?

MMN


----------



## ashtray (11. Oktober 2007)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Statement von Canyon, was der Grund für die vielen Ausfälle ist?



Nein gibt es nicht. Scheint denen ********gal zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (11. Oktober 2007)

na, haben die ein Glück, dass es nicht sowas wie Internetforen gibt, wo man solches *Totalversagen am laufenden Band* öffentlich anprangern kann.

Mein Beileid


----------



## ashtray (11. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist gerade, nach genauerem Betrachten etwas am Dämpfer aufgefallen. Die Löcher in die die Dämpferbuchsen geschoben werden sind ja mit Teflon beschichtet, damit man nicht  großartig rumfetten muss, richtig? Nun schaut euch das hier bitte an und sagt mir ob das so richtig sein kann.





Wie man auf dem Bild (eher schlecht als recht) erkennen kann, ist die Teflon-Beschichtung beschädigt. Meine Frage ist nun ob das nichts ausmacht oder ob ich wieder einmal reklamieren muss?


----------



## Tom33 (14. Oktober 2007)

das sind Verschleißteile... Ich weiß nicht wie das Wartungsintervall beim Pearl aussieht, aber bei den Gabeln werden einem ja 50 Stunden Intervalle vorgeschrieben (was natürlich kein Mensch einhält). Ich würde fahren bis es klappert und dann auswechseln lassen.


----------



## ahu (14. Oktober 2007)

@MMN: Hast du schon getestet, brachte der Service was? Bei mir nuetzte es nichts 

Hat schon jemand einen Fox DHX air am ES ausprobiert? 

-ahu.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (14. Oktober 2007)

Nach 3tagen ohne Benutzung habe ich keinen Druckverlust mehr. Wenn es wirklich nur das Ventil gewesen ist, bin ich natürlich froh. Nach einer längeren Tour werde ich mehr wissen ob es etwas gebracht hat. 

Aufgefallen ist mir nur, dass das original RS Ventil einen längeren Ventilstift hat und übersteht, das neue Ventil schließt bündig hab. In der Verschlusskappe ist zwar ein Dichtring, dieser ist aber schon recht platt. Somit könnte es sein, dass das Ventil betätigt wird beim aufschrauben.

Den Dichtring für die Luftkammer habe ich bekommen, habe aber statt dem original verbauten O-Ring einen Quad-Ring genommen.  Die Gleiteigenschaften sind besser, sie Dichten besser bei schnellen Bewegungen und sind für größere Drücke ausgelegt.  

Sollte der Ventilwechsel doch nicht geholfen haben, werde ich dem Dämpfer die neue Dichtung verpassen.


MMN


----------



## ahu (14. Oktober 2007)

Danke fuer das Update. Nach Wechsel von Ventil und Dichtungen verliert meiner ohne Benutzung auch keine Luft. Beim Fahren aber weiterhin: Ich beginne mit knapp 90PSI, nach 5km ziemlich technischem Singletrail hoch und runter, wo der Daempfer schon etwas arbeiten muss, sind noch 60-70PSI drin...

Ich habe nur einen normalen O-Ring verbaut. Was ist ein "Quad-Ring"?

-ahu.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (14. Oktober 2007)

ahu schrieb:


> Danke fuer das Update. Nach Wechsel von Ventil und Dichtungen verliert meiner ohne Benutzung auch keine Luft. Beim Fahren aber weiterhin: Ich beginne mit knapp 90PSI, nach 5km ziemlich technischem Singletrail hoch und runter, wo der Daempfer schon etwas arbeiten muss, sind noch 60-70PSI drin...
> 
> Ich habe nur einen normalen O-Ring verbaut. Was ist ein "Quad-Ring"?
> 
> -ahu.



Ich werde wohl morgen doch einmal wieder das ES bewegen und mein RR stehen lassen um sicher zu gehen.

Ein Quad-Ring oder besser X-Ring hat die Form eines O-Ring, im Querschnitt die Form eines X.  In den zwei Dichtlippen kann er Schmiermittel aufnehmen, zudem sorgen diese beiden Lippen für eine bessere Abdichtung bei geringerer Reibung gegenüber dem O-Ring.
Bei geringer Stückzahl sind sie aber nicht billig.


MMN


----------



## schuh (2. November 2007)

Juhu,

gehör jetzt auch zu den Pearl-opfern  :-(


Hab endlich meinen DHX durch einen Pearl getauscht, und jetzt?

Nach der ersten (!) Ausfahrt gleich kompletter Druck Verlust mit 90% SAG nach 60min auf`m Bike.

Ich könnte so kotzten. Das war so ein gemurks bis ich Ihn hatte, bis die Buchsen gepasst haben, bis er drinnen war, und jetzt das.
*
Ist jetzt eigentlich der 3.1 genauso betroffen wie der 3.3?

*


----------



## DGT 07 (4. November 2007)

Der 3.1 ist  lt. Canyon baugleich mit dem 3.3 .
Ich hab meinen 3.3 eingeschickt und einen 3.1 zürück bekommen. 
MfG
Timo


----------

